# Rahmen Cube Elite HPC 20 Zoll neu Carbon



## zett78 (14. Juli 2011)

http://www.kalaydo.de/anzeigen/klei...0-zoll-neu-carbon/anzeige/?kalaydonr=21692117

jetzt mit Originalfotos von allen Teilen!!


----------



## zett78 (17. Juli 2011)

update Preis und Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

